# Something weird is going on.



## goboenomo (Sep 5, 2006)

Every time i leave this page and go to another, it automatically logs me off for some reason.
I have told it to remember me...but it doesnt...

This isnt the only site either.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 5, 2006)

do you have the remeber me box checked?








EDIThhh, I see you do.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes, I said I did.
It's always been like that before too.


----------



## MJ (Sep 5, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Every time i leave this page and go to another, it automatically logs me off for some reason.
> I have told it to remember me...but it doesnt...
> 
> This isnt the only site either.


Check your privacy settings in internet options.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 5, 2006)

It's on medium
The same it's always been.

I think it's starting to look better now.


----------



## GB (Sep 5, 2006)

If it doesn't get better then try clearing your cache and cookies.


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 5, 2006)

If you're using Zone Alarm or another Internet security suite, also check the privacy settings in your security software. Also, are you running anything such as Cookie Washer?


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 5, 2006)

nope

its fine now
but ill keep this stuff in mind


thanks


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 5, 2006)

I once had that happen because I had Norton Anti-virus AND a Microsoft Windows firewall running at the same time. I zapped the Microsoft thing and "voilà! Everything worked again.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 6, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> I once had that happen because I had Norton Anti-virus AND a Microsoft Windows firewall running at the same time. I zapped the Microsoft thing and "voilà! Everything worked again.



Yes, that was a hard lesson to learn for me too!  You'd think double protection = double good  NOT  It equals tantrums, destroying property, kicking the cat, pulling hair out, swearing and occassionally slapping your monitor, FINALLY breaking down and calling the appropriate Help Desk and then listening to a very quick answer and being able to tell the guy was trying not to say "you stupid...............blah blah blah" but you can still hear him snicker away from the phone!!!


----------



## vagriller (Sep 6, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Also, are you running anything such as Cookie Washer?



I like my cookies unwashed thanks!


----------

